# Most "deadly" scorpion



## tryme (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked 100X just wondering is there a deffinative answer? I've read soo many different stories, although I heard death stalker was near the top?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 19, 2008)

a death stalker pacts the most venom but the yellow fat tail kills the most humans because they come into to contact with people more often


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 19, 2008)

If I recall correctly, Odontobuthus doriae has the highest (or lowest, whatever.) LD50 with 0.19 mg.kg.
In lamens terms, the most potent venom.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 19, 2008)

The lethal dose for the Deathstalker Scorpion is 0.16 mg/kg


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 19, 2008)

LD50 values greatly differ, especialy in the way the venom is injected, and the size of the victim.
What are your scources?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.centralpets.com/animals/insects/scorpions/scp6070.html

also am i in no way trying to prove you wrong im just simply stating info that i have found


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 19, 2008)

You must take into consideration that there are several LD50 values for that species, and that happens to be the lowest value, bot neccessarily the average. Even so, it is one of the most toxic species.


----------



## Aztek (Dec 19, 2008)

Leiurus is supposedly the most toxic.
But it doesn't matter. 

Any scorpion with highly potent venom can be dangerous, and it's not always the same amount of venom injected, and where it stings on the body has a lot to do with the complications as well.

Someone might do better getting stung by a deathstalker in one way then getting stung by a Centruroides Noxius in another way.

If the scorpion is hot, take care, doesn't matter who's hotter.

Also, the LD tests have nothing to do with humans.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 19, 2008)

if the LD test did have to do with humans then they would have to kill humans and thats kind of illegal but they do test it on a wide variety of animals


----------



## tryme (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow what a great range of information


----------



## JTC5150 (Dec 19, 2008)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> if the LD test did have to do with humans then they would have to kill humans and thats kind of illegal but they do test it on a wide variety of animals


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 19, 2008)

;p ;p ;p ;p ;p


----------



## tryme (Dec 19, 2008)

That also made me laugh.


----------



## JTC5150 (Dec 19, 2008)

Killing people is kind of frowned on here too!!!! Unless you throw a Scorp at them then its alright.


----------



## dangriga (Dec 20, 2008)

I would say Hemiscorpius lepturus, because it can cause serious wounds and inflammations!


----------



## pandinus (Dec 21, 2008)

even leiurus (the supposedly most potent scorpion, certainly the highest LD50 value) stings can be very dangerous but according to medical literature from their native region, only 10% of stings even require medical treatment or have serious systemic effects. i'm not saying they dont command a great deal of respect at all. but even though the toxicity of the venom is much stronger than that of most any snake venom, most scorpions cant inject a heck of a lot comparatively. i would like my chances of getting stung by a scorpion a lot better than i would getting bit by a snake.


John


----------



## pandinus (Dec 21, 2008)

here is an exceptional link for scorpion toxicology reference as well as other venomous animals lots of useful data to be had:

http://www.toxinology.com/fusebox.cfm?fuseaction=main.scorpions.search


----------



## tabor (Dec 21, 2008)

HANDLE ALL OF THEM ITS THE ONLY WAY TO KNOW!!!

 

having held both of the "deadliest" species (and from stories from people who were stationed in the Middle East) it is easily, in my book, A. australis. LQ may have more venom, but A. a.'s have tendency to run into humans more for whatever reason.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 21, 2008)

tabor said:


> HANDLE ALL OF THEM ITS THE ONLY WAY TO KNOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> having held both of the "deadliest" species (and from stories from people who were stationed in the Middle East) it is easily, in my book, A. australis. LQ may have more venom, but A. a.'s have tendency to run into humans more for whatever reason.


but to be sure wouldnt you have to be stung by both?


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 21, 2008)

Hemiscorpius lepturus has the highest mortality rate associated with it.


----------



## tryme (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice info guys.


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 22, 2008)

*most deadly scorpion*

it HAS to be this one, hands down:









but in all seriousness, this one gets a LOT of respect from me:


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 22, 2008)

dangriga said:


> I would say Hemiscorpius lepturus, because it can cause serious wounds and inflammations!


That is not even a Buthid. Not too sure though.

TBH


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 23, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> That is not even a Buthid. Not too sure though.
> 
> TBH


even if it isn't, it doesn't have to be a buthid to be dangerous...


----------



## Nungunugu (Dec 23, 2008)

No it's not a buthid. 
As far as I know H.lepturus and N.hiericonticus are the only non buthid species wich are of medical importance.

The thing with H.lepturus is, that it is the only scorpion species with a necrotic venom.

Here (in the middle of the page) you can see what this scorpion can cause!
http://www.arachnodata.ch/projects.htm


----------



## winter_in_tears (Dec 23, 2008)

^ that is scary. I wouldn't want to have one of those scorps. Screw that.


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 23, 2008)

i kinda wonder if that picture is like the one famous brown recluse thumb picture. the rare, not take care of the bite for two weeks type thing. but then again, i'm not too familiar with this species.


----------



## calum (Dec 24, 2008)

As far as I've heard, hemiscorpius lepturus has A horrible venom, I would rather get tagged by a L.Q or Androctonus due to the necrotic values of it's venom. you get tagged by an L.Q, you go through a hell of a lot of pain, by the time it's all over, you are ok.. you get tagged by a L.H you could lose limbs, and leave you with some nasty disfigurements.


----------



## tryme (Dec 24, 2008)

what is the common name of that scorp in the pic?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 24, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> That is not even a Buthid. Not too sure though.
> 
> TBH



You should also check this out:

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_lepturus.htm


----------



## winter_in_tears (Dec 24, 2008)

^ that article also mentions _Androctonus crassicauda_


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Killing people is kind of frowned on here too!!!! Unless you throw a Scorp at them then its alright.


Lmao.


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 25, 2008)

Nungunugu said:


> No it's not a buthid.
> As far as I know H.lepturus and N.hiericonticus are the only non buthid species wich are of medical importance.
> 
> The thing with H.lepturus is, that it is the only scorpion species with a necrotic venom.
> ...


Oh, I was just picking up on scorps as another animal hobby last month. So I'm still really new to it. I always read that select species of buthids were the only medically significant scorps in the world. I guess I'm learning. It is very interesting. Is this species in the pet trade at all?
TBH


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 25, 2008)

winter_in_tears said:


> I wouldn't want to have one of those scorps. Screw that.


Me neither! That is worse than a buthid! I honestly hope that those don't make it into the hobby.
TBH


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> i kinda wonder if that picture is like the one famous brown recluse thumb picture. the rare, not take care of the bite for two weeks type thing. but then again, i'm not too familiar with this species.


actually that famous thumb photo on the recluse bite is a phony. the necrosis on the thumb is actually the result of another type of affliction and has nothing to do with a brown recluse at all.


John


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 26, 2008)

pandinus said:


> actually that famous thumb photo on the recluse bite is a phony. the necrosis on the thumb is actually the result of another type of affliction and has nothing to do with a brown recluse at all.
> 
> 
> John


Really? I had no idea but thats interesting to know. I always assumed it was from a recluse or rattlesnake.


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 26, 2008)

pandinus said:


> actually that famous thumb photo on the recluse bite is a phony. the necrosis on the thumb is actually the result of another type of affliction and has nothing to do with a brown recluse at all.
> 
> 
> John


hmmm, gotcha. didn't really know that. knew it was a stupid photo though and people used it incorrectly.


----------

